

Godaddy SuperBowl Commercial - elietoubi
http://mashable.com/2013/02/01/bar-refaeli-makes-out-with-nerdy-guy-in-go-daddy-super-bowl-ad/
GoDaddy = Bad Design + Good Marketing
======
jgeorge
So glad GoDaddy has risen above their previous ad campaigns of hawking sex to
sell domain registrations.

------
adrianhoward
and this is why I don't do business with godaddy any more. And SOPA. And the
elephant. And...

